# The Ink Thread!



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2002)

If you have Jaguar, along with a graphics tablet, try it Out On this thrad.  I think that this should prowa Some Prietty Gunny discuss in .  I am writing thrs in Ink, by the way . At least its' better thai a PDA!  

Translation:
If you have Jaguar, along with a graphics tablet, try it out on this thread.  I think that this should provide some pretty funny discussion.  I am writing this in Ink, by the way.  At least it's better than a PDA!


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2002)

cool but not all of us are rich/lucky enough to have a writing pad and jagure


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 26, 2002)

Ink will get better at recognizing your handwritting with more usage  thats the way the newton HWR works 


I wonder whatever happened to voice recognitional and voice-print technology


----------



## fryke (Aug 27, 2002)

you make it sound like the newton had voice recognition.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 27, 2002)

hahahaha
well to some extend it did 
it has a demo of dragon that recognized numbers and the states of the USA


----------



## uoba (Aug 27, 2002)

Arrghh, my handwriting ain't that bad!!! I can't even show it in this thread because it looks like: HNski sez Jmx ``~ dsjSIWE!!!!! 

If I have time tomorrow I'm gonna post a copy of my handwriting and let you lot judge


----------



## uoba (Aug 28, 2002)

&#65279;okay s / . t O 6 vim 4 c j diFr. a 1 x to m tniz damn a.y ? ? !


----------



## uoba (Aug 28, 2002)

Roughly translated as...

Okay, it is obviously difficult to use this damn thing!!

I am left-handed, does this have any bearing!!!!


----------



## uoba (Aug 28, 2002)

I found that it works well in Inkpad but not in other apps!

Admiral, does it seriously learn your handwritting? (Gonna take ages with mine!)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 29, 2002)

Well the newton does, so if inkwell uses the same handwritting recognition then inkwell should too 

THe newton has  "cursive" and "block" lettering, I am not sure if inkwell has that. If you write in cursive and you have it set to blocks, then you might get some funky results lol. In time it should learn your handwritting 

Can you attach a gif or jpg of a sample of your handrwitting ? :-/


----------



## uoba (Aug 29, 2002)

Here you Admiral... sorry about the $40 image... Vuescan demo did that!

Maybe I need to rethink my handwriting technique!?


----------



## ladavacm (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *
> Maybe I need to rethink my handwriting technique!? *


Horrible.  If I did not know that it contains the word Admiral, I would never be able to guess it.

Can you imagine the stress on the poor handwriting recognition software?


----------



## uoba (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey, that's a highly advanced form of handwriting... not my fault Apple are lagging behind in the uoba-handwriting-recog-processor war! (I am a left hander by the way! )


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2002)

No wonder it can't recognize it!


----------



## uoba (Aug 30, 2002)

Is there a graphologist in the house?


----------



## mmilano (Aug 31, 2002)

omfg!  i think that software is outstanding if it could make anything of that jpg!


----------



## uoba (Aug 31, 2002)

I guess inkwell ain't outstanding then


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Here you Admiral... sorry about the $40 image... Vuescan demo did that!
> 
> Maybe I need to rethink my handwriting technique!? *



he he he
I understood what it said...however if I were an english teacher I would bring your grade half a grade down since it took me a few seconds to understand your handwritting


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 31, 2002)

I can read it only because mine is worse


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh my.    And I thought my handwriting was bad.

I'd provide a sample but my computer slows to a crawl when I turn the recognition on.


----------



## uoba (Sep 1, 2002)

I am very artistic... that's what they told me  

I was thinking of making it into a typeface as well, but I'm afraid the bezier curves may freak out as well


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 1, 2002)

he he 
in yee olde days you could have been a sign maker


----------



## uoba (Sep 1, 2002)

Is that a compliment for my script skills then


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2002)

Perhaps.    I would kind of like to have handwriting that looked like that.  Mine's boring, see:


----------



## goynang (Sep 1, 2002)

Ugh!

I was going to write a post using my wacom tablet and inkwell but inkwell seems to have died!

The prefpanes says it's on but nothing is happening when I start scrawling away on the tablet! What gives?

It did used to work and wasn't half bad at recognising my scribbles.

I can't get the little control window to appear either - looks like something's broken somewhere.

Anyone else had problems like this?


----------



## goynang (Sep 1, 2002)

A' ha! Dumping the prefs seemed to do the trick! This post was done using Inkwell. I think it works quite well. Not too sure how to do linebreaks yet though!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 1, 2002)

on my newton I just tap on where I want the cursor to be 

uoba that was a compliment lol


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Sep 2, 2002)

Weird... I have 10.2 Jaguar and I can't find Ink in prefs or anything... is it somewhere else? Application??


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Weird... I have 10.2 Jaguar and I can't find Ink in prefs or anything... is it somewhere else? Application??
> 
> *


It only shows up if Jaguar can detect a tablet, Bling.


----------



## uoba (Sep 2, 2002)

Right, can somebody who gets a good response from Inkwell show a scan of their handwriting please? I'm now curious to how neat one has to be!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2002)

See above.  

Mine's pretty sloppy, IMHO...


----------



## xegan (Oct 3, 2002)

someone want to tell me where the hell InkPad is?!!
I've got 2 prefs, but no app.  (I lost my pen/stylus, 
but replacement arrived today!)

If I set HWR to "On", a little yellow pad appears when
I start to write, but it doesn't translate it to text!?
And it dissappears if I remove my pen from paper
between letters.

I have used just about every letter in the alphabet!!

and now I'm having trouble, after I type!  It won't
recognize clicks on windows to switch apps or windows!!?

please tell me what gives!?
are there some tricks that I'm missing.
I'm tired of the crappy OSX documentation
(or lack thereof).


----------



## xegan (Oct 3, 2002)

trashed the prefs ) and now jt is working mu ch better !

it's grow iB on me

a little slow on my dual 500 / but still way cool !


----------

